# How long for hair on head to grow back?



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Denver had a hot spot on the side of his face (his cheek area in front of the ear) once the hot spot was healed it started to grow back in pretty quickly. Probably a few months until it’s back to normal again.


----------



## Fiyero (Apr 19, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> Denver had a hot spot on the side of his face (his cheek area in front of the ear) once the hot spot was healed it started to grow back in pretty quickly. Probably a few months until it’s back to normal again.


that should be good. I always get worried that it won’t grow back properly. 
did you have the vet teat it, or did you do it yourself?I am already having to ask to borrow money since my job has been closed for several months. Vet is expensive.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Fiyero said:


> that should be good. I always get worried that it won’t grow back properly.
> did you have the vet teat it, or did you do it yourself?I am already having to ask to borrow money since my job has been closed for several months. Vet is expensive.


Only time you really need to worry about hair growing back properly is the undercoat if you shave the body down through the undercoat. Something like shaving the legs, face/head and underbelly should present any issues growing back but the hair on the head/face might take a couple months to fully blend back in.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Fiyero said:


> that should be good. I always get worried that it won’t grow back properly.
> did you have the vet teat it, or did you do it yourself?I am already having to ask to borrow money since my job has been closed for several months. Vet is expensive.


I treated it myself. Shaved the area myself, cleaned the first day every few hours with peroxide then loaded on the gold bond. The 2nd day I cleaned it dial soap and water, trimmed more hair around it and then kept up with the the gold bond. The trick is keeping it dry until it scabs. Once it scabs you know it’s healing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How big is the Hot Spot?

If it's not too big, Vetericyn works good on hot spots. My Vet Clinic uses it and recommended it. 
The one I have is for Wound care but also takes care of hot spots. 

Vetericyn now has one specifically for Hot spots. 









Vetericyn Plus® Antimicrobial Hot Spot Spray - Vetericyn Animal Wellness


Vetericyn Plus Hot Spot Spray eliminates the scratching and biting of sores as it cleans, soothes, and relieves itchy, irritated skin.




vetericyn.com





I bought my first bottle from my Vet Clinic but have since ordered it from Amazon. 
There are several online retailers that sell it, you may be able to find it at stores like PetsMart or Petco.


----------

